# Almost there



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

I finally finished the inside of the loft (All three sections,Paint and Caulk) boxes, perches, overhead lattus,all the little stuff today. I still have to get the bobs to put in place, in the meantime I will start painting the outside tomorrow. I was hoping to have it done by the end of the month (Feb.) but that has come and will be gone. Hopefully all will be finished within the next week or two and then I will be in the market for a couple of breeding pairs to start. (Getting anxious)

George


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's exciting. We'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

As soon as I clean up the mess inside, (tools,pieces of wood, wire, lattus)I will take some pics and post them.

George


----------

